# compressed air / nitrogen



## aack73 (Jan 19, 2011)

what would be the difference in using nitrogen vs compressed air?


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

The tank required, where you get it filled and convenience. A pump is always available. Tanks are not. But nitrogen will work just fine if you get things set up to use it and have a source that is dependable.


----------



## aack73 (Jan 19, 2011)

just thinking i could most likely rent a nitrogen tank as cheap as buying a scuba tank and having it filled. nitrogen will be a little more consistent with temperature changes. i used to get co2 tanks for paintball and it wasn't very expensive. using same pressures with ca or nitro. the filling station might be the biggest issue.


----------



## aack73 (Jan 19, 2011)

Ca is pulling into the lead. scuba fill station $25 / $50. nitrogen fill station to fit nitrogen tanks from welding supply $290.


----------



## aack73 (Jan 19, 2011)

found an adapter for $170. @ airtanksforsale.com for any who's interested. had lots of diff configurations for different tanks.


----------



## aack73 (Jan 19, 2011)

nitrogen it is. won by unanimous decision. :beer:


----------

